

The Business of Beautiful Code - Hates_
http://johnnance01.wordpress.com/2010/06/18/the-business-of-beautiful-code/

======
mikeleeorg
Funny, I just read another article that reminded me of this one:

<http://cdixon.org/2010/06/14/pivoting/>

"Many products can be built much more quickly and cheaply by settling for good
technology plus a bunch of hacks – human editing, partnerships, using 3rd
party software – versus creating a perfect technology from scratch."

------
mikeleeorg
I love WordPress' motto: Code is poetry. Beautifully written code often is.

